# The Crow (25th Anniversary)



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

If you can't find bronze buttons, or buttons that are bronze colored you can spray paint them or paint them with acrylic craft paint.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Ahh, 25 years, really? But yeah... I love this movie. Some kids came dressed in Crow-ish gear 2 years ago, and I gave them SO MUCH candy.

Black makeup: Mehron or Ben Nye cream is a good choice. For the mouth, go for a black matte liquid lipstick - my favorite is Wet n Wild liquid catsuit, idk if that's a think in Australia but something should be available. That will have the best staying power. WnW also make some decent cream "paint pot" and "multistick". Comes off easy with micellar water. Make sure to get some translucent powder and a good matte setting spray (I like the tiny bottles of Nyx matte). Careful with the collodion, that stuff is supposed to be nasty.


Don't stress if you can't find the right buttons - that's a fairly tiny detail, you will be recognizable without. As many times as I've seen the movie, I had to think "buttons???" and google for a photo.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

HauntedWyo said:


> If you can't find bronze buttons, or buttons that are bronze colored you can spray paint them or paint them with acrylic craft paint.


Good point, thanks!



kakugori said:


> Ahh, 25 years, really? But yeah... I love this movie. Some kids came dressed in Crow-ish gear 2 years ago, and I gave them SO MUCH candy.
> 
> Black makeup: Mehron or Ben Nye cream is a good choice. For the mouth, go for a black matte liquid lipstick - my favorite is Wet n Wild liquid catsuit, idk if that's a think in Australia but something should be available. That will have the best staying power. WnW also make some decent cream "paint pot" and "multistick". Comes off easy with micellar water. Make sure to get some translucent powder and a good matte setting spray (I like the tiny bottles of Nyx matte). Careful with the collodion, that stuff is supposed to be nasty.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions!

Having a hard time finding the regular Ben Nye black creme here, but I can get Grimas black creme. I have Mehrons setting powder, but do you also need the setting spray? Also cant find Wet n Wild in the black, but do you think using the creme would be okay on the lips? Or is a proper lipstick definitely the way to go?
The collodion does absolutely reek of fumes, I'll see how it looks and if its worth the discomfort. ?

Top and pants should arrive on Monday!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

The spray works differently, in collaboration with the powder, to really lock in and hold everything in place. It's kind of like hairspray for the face. Not strictly necessary, but a nice addition.

I do think a matte liquid lipstick (specifically matte liquid, but in whatever brand, doesn't have to be that one) to be the best lip option. Because of the staying power, and less need to reapply. Can't imagine the cream lasting very long there, same way a cream lipstick (regular tube ones) wear off pretty fast around the waterline. Cream paint will work, but it's not the best.

I think the creme brand you can get will probably work fine, I was just listing what I've used as examples. There's a quality range, from the BN/Mehron pro stuff, through the cheap party store Halloween tube goop (avoid).


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

kakugori said:


> The spray works differently, in collaboration with the powder, to really lock in and hold everything in place. It's kind of like hairspray for the face. Not strictly necessary, but a nice addition.
> 
> I do think a matte liquid lipstick (specifically matte liquid, but in whatever brand, doesn't have to be that one) to be the best lip option. Because of the staying power, and less need to reapply. Can't imagine the cream lasting very long there, same way a cream lipstick (regular tube ones) wear off pretty fast around the waterline. Cream paint will work, but it's not the best.
> 
> I think the creme brand you can get will probably work fine, I was just listing what I've used as examples. There's a quality range, from the BN/Mehron pro stuff, through the cheap party store Halloween tube goop (avoid).


Gotcha! I can get this lipstick and a setting spray locally at Priceline so I think that's the go. Definitely avoiding the $2 tube makeup!


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

Update:
My shirt, pants and earring arrived today!
I might remove the belt loops on the pants. I bought a snap fastener kit and I'll be using the "caps" to imitate the buttons.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

Update:
My boots arrived today and they're a great fit! Still waiting on the snap fasteners to finish the buttons on the pants.


----------

